# Gas Grill Question



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a Weber "Q" grill and would like to use the outside stove hook up for the gas to the grill. Do I have to remove the regulator from the grill for it to run off of the trailer line??? Or do I just buy the line to go from the under body plug to the grill.....should I try to remove the outside stove line???? Help the little propane tanks are $$$.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I believe the outside cooktop propane line is low-pressure, so you just need a hose to connect your grill. One other Outbacker please confirm.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need to see what pressure the Weber "Q" grill needs to operate. The outside cook center on the Outback is very low pressure, I think 11" or 12" wc. The weber may require 12 or 20 psi.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I thought of doing the same for my gas grill but found that it would cost be about $45 to buy the hose and quick connect type connectors. I cvan buy a whole lot of the small gas canisters for that. Besides the small canisters allow me to put the grill whereever I want vs. tethered to the RV.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I want do the same with a Holland Companion Grill, but $45 sure seems high for a hose (assuming the pressure is right).

I thought I could use the hose that comes with the Camp Stove, but I am not sure because I pick my Outback up on Sat







............

I will definately be watching this one.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

We have a road trip and bought the adaptor and hook it up to a regular 15# tank. Works great and much more efficient than the small canisters. The road trip grill uses alot of gas so I don't think the onboard system wouldn't have enough pressure to use it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The pressure for all of the applances in the camper is 11" of water column, as Andy said. I am not sure what the Q is. I have the same grill. I think the problem with using the outside stove hookup is not necessarily the pressure, but the volume. I have the hose to hook up to 20/30 lb cylinder, and have taken a spare 20 with me on previous trips. This year I think I might just hook into the unused tank up front for weekend trips. I will still bring the spare 20 for longer stays.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I hook my grill up in one of 2 places. I teed right of the high pressure from the front of the TT. From the Tee it goes directly into my BBQ via a 15' hose. My BBQ has a regulator.

The other connection is low pressure which means the BBQ regulator is not required. I simply screw the hose directly into the BBQ and the other connection goes into the quick release fitting under the TT. I bought a few fittings to allow me to this. I use the same hose on high or low and just change the fittings. I have pics in the old gallery.

The down fall to using the low pressure is that now your cook center cannot be used unless you purchase another tee and some more fittings.

I mainly use my BBQ from the High pressure side because I use the cook center for corn, veggies etc while I am BBQing. I will tee the low pressure in the near future because I think I will like to have my BBQ next to the cook center.

Anyway, I think running a hose to the BBQ is great... I am glad I am no longer carrying the small propane bottles. I figure I have 60 lbs of propane..why carry more.

Thor


----------



## treestand14 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a 28BHS with outside cook center, I did buy a quick connect kit ($60) plus the hose from the BBQ regulator to the disconnect ($23), but I cut the soft copper LP line between the Heater and the Hot Water tank and used a flaring tool to install a second Quick Disconnect so I can use the BBQ for meats and the cook center for corn, vggies, etc. I have a $70 Ameriflame Grill from lowes (table top type) and I still use the grill regulater and I have plenty of flame even when using the cook top at the same time. Also you can use the quick disconnect for hanging a lantern at night.

My Webpage


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I use good old charcoal with the small Weber BBQ for campground grilling. It makes me feel like I am away from home.

I use a propane Q for grilling in the backyard at home.


----------

